# presidents weekend edit



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Fun edit from the weekend, enjoy 

Please no hate...

Presidents Week Edit - YouTube


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

AlxStat said:


> Fun edit from the weekend, enjoy
> 
> Please no hate...
> 
> Presidents Week Edit - YouTube


i like how you ride and music was good went with the flow. Very nice riding though


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Chris said:


> i like how you ride and music was good went with the flow. Very nice riding though


Thanks! we like to mess around and have fun when we ride...


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

AlxStat said:


> Thanks! we like to mess around and have fun when we ride...


what board you riding


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Chris said:


> what board you riding


gnu park pickle 156 wide


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice! I've been wanting to start doing back flips.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice edit. Looks like you guys were having a good time and thats what its all about. Not sure about the music but overall I liked it.


----------

